# Cohutta wma



## Beaudeane (Jan 26, 2016)

Anybody been to cohutta lately looking for pigs? Sitting here watching it rain & just thumbed thru the regs making sure I can still take a fur bearer weapon because of the fox & bobcat .17 or larger center fire rule to take a pig with if I decide to go this week. It's a go. I always go up towards horse shoe bend trail parking area & usually always see sign but seldom a pig. Anybody got into any up there lately?


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jan 26, 2016)

Are you sure about that.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jan 27, 2016)

100% positive on that. I just got off phone with Casey Jones, local DNR enforcement officer, to double check again this year. He said its legal because pigs are nongame animals & considered incidental take during the fox/bobcat season I can use a .17 caliber center fire until end of February while small game is open & no fur bearer restrictions up there. He gave examples of 7mm mag, 30-06, .243, 45/70, & .223 all being legal. He did say it will probably be changed next season but is legal this season.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jan 27, 2016)

I called today at main office and talked with Sgt. Keener badge#128 is said it is legal,he also said this will probably be last year also.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2016)

Is there a problem with Furbearers going extinct? Meaning adding the No Furbearer season on Cohutta too?
Or are they planning on making furbearer hunting small game weapons only?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 30, 2016)

bfriendly said:


> Is there a problem with Furbearers going extinct? Meaning adding the No Furbearer season on Cohutta too?
> Or are they planning on making furbearer hunting small game weapons only?



No. They suddenly realized we hunters found a great way to pig hunt with our deer rifles instead of wounding them with 22's and never finding them. The DNR is not serious about controlling hogs.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jan 30, 2016)

They're aren't as many enforcement guys up there on small game hunts like there is during deer hunts. That and some folks not playing by the rules is the jist of what I got from the phone call bout them changing it on wma land next year. We who do follow the rules (not sniping Bambi) during that time will probably loose the ability to use a center fire because enforcement may think some bad apples would likely not just be after pig, fox or bobcat. Wasn't stated exactally like that to me in my phone call but I'm pretty sure it's what was meant. I don't think there a shortage of fur bearers on pine log either, bfriendly.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 30, 2016)

Beaudeane said:


> They're aren't as many enforcement guys up there on small game hunts like there is during deer hunts. That and some folks not playing by the rules is the jist of what I got from the phone call bout them changing it on wma land next year. We who do follow the rules (not sniping Bambi) during that time will probably loose the ability to use a center fire because enforcement may think some bad apples would likely not just be after pig, fox or bobcat. Wasn't stated exactally like that to me in my phone call but I'm pretty sure it's what was meant. I don't think there a shortage of fur bearers on pine log either, bfriendly.



I KNOW RIGHT?!

There sure enough are plenty of them.......The whole deal with unethical hunters shooting Bambi is gonna be there NO MATTER WHAT. Makes No difference what the law says. Lawbreakers will be lawbreakers.....we should be able to take our big guns and kill BIG Hogs!  I Have the Poacher hotline in my phone as should everyone else(at least the good guys)...I only called it one time and that was when I found a pile of Corn in a certain place on a certain WMA


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 1, 2016)

bfriendly said:


> I KNOW RIGHT?!
> 
> There sure enough are plenty of them.......The whole deal with unethical hunters shooting Bambi is gonna be there NO MATTER WHAT. Makes No difference what the law says. Lawbreakers will be lawbreakers.....we should be able to take our big guns and kill BIG Hogs!  I Have the Poacher hotline in my phone as should everyone else(at least the good guys)...I only called it one time and that was when I found a pile of Corn in a certain place on a certain WMA



I was looking for hogs on Chattahoochee yesterday, and found a pile of crap...looked like bear crap that was probably four to six months old, and it was mostly digested corn, and there ain't no corn in any food plot anywhere near by. I thought "could this be interpreted as hunting over bait?!"


----------

